# Pfs



## fives (May 29, 2015)

What is PFS, and how do you shoot it. Is it more accurate than regular slingshots?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I don`t believe any one shooter is more accurate than the next, just depends on who is drawing the bands


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

PFS = Pickle fork shooter

To learn how to shoot watch pfshooter channel on youtube.


----------



## fives (May 29, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the slingshot has nothing to do with accuracy it's the shooter of the slingshot


----------

